# Body Envy



## ashmamma84 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm curious to know your thoughts on this matter. I was talking to one of my fat friends and we were discussing the prevalence of body envy in both the fat community and the average/thin community...what I mean by body envy is not necessarily attaining a certain size, but a certain shape; and what I have noticed is that alot of women want/desire a classic hourglass or pear shape figure. 

The said friend happens to have a top heavy shape; she doesn't have an ass or hips, but she has gorgeous legs and quite a rack and I told her (and I think it applies for most women), instead of loathing what you have naturally, learn to love it and play up the parts you do love. Personally, I used to be at odds with my petite frame...I am so short, yet quite plump and putting on weight was disconcerting at best in the beginning. Though I will say I've always loved my fat arse and shapely legs...

So I guess I just wanted to have a dialogue (don't know if it's been done before...probably so) about fat women and the supposed ideal shapes in the fat community.


----------



## CrystalFA (Jun 3, 2007)

Ashmamma84,

I've enjoyed your posts!!!

It's so funny because my whole life (I'm working on changing this even as we speak), I've not liked my disproportionately heavy hips and upper thighs. I've ALWAYS really envied people (both woman and men) who have big stomachs. Intersesting, huh? If I knew I could grow a big stomach and not gain in my lower body, I'd probably be more inclined to really pack on the pounds. Is that strange?

Just thought I'd share. It's funny how "the grass is always greener..."

Thanks for bringing up the subject. Interesting...

Crystal


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2007)

You know, Ashmamma, I totally understand and agree with what you are saying. However, at this point in my life, I just want to be liked how I am. It's something I'm coming to grips with and everyone else is going to have to do the same.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 3, 2007)

I think I am rather lucky... *smiles* I used to hate my body, being fat, thinking I was ugly. But as I have grown up and found myself admired and desired thats changed and I have been able to think about my body in another way.

I have large breasts, then my waist goes in and my tummy isnt that big, and I have gently curving out hips and a round bottom... and its all delightfully in hourglass proportions, it all balances out and I have a very feminine shape and I feel lucky to be balanced out like that.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jun 3, 2007)

I've had a lot of that "body envy" before. 

Usually when I see a beautiful bbw/ssbbw on the street and envy whichever lucky guy she goes home to.


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 3, 2007)

well though I am new here, I was compelled to respond because I had a bit of a discussion with my good friend and some fabulous ladies we met over memorial day.

Now, a bit of a back story... I've never been skinny, not even one summer when I was say..3 so proportionate to years on the planet, I just kept going. Anyway, about almost 10 years ago we found some dances to go to, my friend and I, and have slowly integrated ourselves into this group of people without getting too far in, but that weekend shot that to hell. We met some great people, and I wish I jumped in earlier.

That said, and I forget who said it, mentioned something about guys that seem to only like girls our size, my friend and I or the ladies who are much larger but not the ones in the middle. So it got me thinking... 1. did I look skinny in relative terms of course, and 2 is that true? 

Is there love for the middle ground? I'm curious to know what people think


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

Jav - there are plenty of guys who like all builds and sizes... that's not even a concern. However, I do think you may find that there are sometimes larger groups who like "real big" when you're dealing with social groups or online groups ONLY because smaller or "middle of the road" are sometimes easier to find just about anywhere. 

I'm not saying everyone doesn't belong here or there, they do.... BUT, I think sometimes the guys who are really looking for the big, big girls are more driven to find specific venues and forums, it's more specialized, and more big girls in the small mix - better odds if you will. 

Anyway.... I get the body envy... my friends and I have all talked about "you take this, I'll give you some of that" etc. 

I'm ok with me, but damn I'd love to wear cute shoes/boots. It's just not in the cards.


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm going to move this, because it is definitely a Main Board kinda conversation. Great topic, Ash!

I think that as women, we have been indoctrinated not to be happy with our bodies no matter what. I like what you told your friend and whole-heartedly agree. This is our one and only body, we might as well love it and accentuate the positive.


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2007)

My Sis wants boobs and I want some butt. Too bad we can't share what we've got.


----------



## Koldun (Jun 4, 2007)

Hm....I'm envious of Johnny Depp's body. Especially his hair...


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 4, 2007)

Lol, envy, where to start!!! Please can I have Ash's smile, Carrie or Soupy's hair colour, practically everybodies wit and eloquence, my list goes on and on....

When it comes to actual bodies though, I'm perfectly happy as an hourglass. I was talking about measurements with CeCe yesterday though and I told her that my waist was 56in. She actually exclaimed that it was 'tiny' which made me roar with laughter. A 56in waist is hardly tiny even if it is 20in less than your boobs and 26in less than your hips!

Whatever shape you are theres always some lovely FA who will describe you as 'perfect' though - and I think thats fantastic!!

Tracey xx


----------



## elle camino (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah y'know i never really find myself wishing i had_ less_ of a body. more like i wish i could...rearrange it. i want less under the hood and more in the trunk, basically. and i see ladies around here with these insanely lovely upper arms, all filled-out and like perfect fluffy little round roundies, and i look at my icky half-fat/half-not droopy batwings and say grrrr.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

Honestly, I am just beginning to find acceptance so, I'm still a little clueless and a little ignorant. 

Personally, my belly has been a sore subject for me in the past 6 years or so. I've had two babies via c-section, and I've lost all sensation on the underside of my belly, right above the scars. I have an 'apron' now, and I have the maternity scars. I have lovely, shapely legs, a good size D chest, and full arms. Oh, yeah, love handles, too. 

This is the first time I've ever said ANY of these things AND they are always all covered up. Note to self: start thinking about "uncovering"... new clothes can be a good thing.

The point is, there is always going to be some degree of envy. Admiration can be a good thing. Envy, if taken to an extreme, can be unhealthy because very rarely can you do something about it. So, the bottom line is learn to appreciate and love what you do have... there is always going to be someone who likes your parts just the way they are.


----------



## Suze (Jun 4, 2007)

what is the difference between a pear and an hourglass?

i always thought i was a pear, but after reading all this i guess im an hourglass afterall


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

susieQ said:


> what is the difference between a pear and an hourglass?
> 
> 
> > I think an hourglass figure has a very well-defined waist... but I could be wrong... pear figure is usually bottom-heavy... I'm just round, I think


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 4, 2007)

susieQ said:


> what is the difference between a pear and an hourglass?
> 
> i always thought i was a pear, but after reading all this i guess im an hourglass afterall


I'm a dayglass. That's an hourglass, but much MUCH larger.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 4, 2007)

When I'm designing for different figure shapes I tend to think along the following lines:

Apple - waist measurement is the same or larger than hips and waist is undefined. 
Pear - hips/lower hips are the largest measurement. Waist maybe undefined or larger than bust.
Top Heavy - bust is the largest measurement. Waist may be undefined or larger than hips.
Hourglass - bust and hips are similar sizes, waist is smaller, and defined.

This is only shorthand though, people rarely fit into such simple categories. Weight gained or lost can edge you from one category to another too....

I'd be interested to hear if this version fits to how other people use these terms?

Tracey xx


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 4, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> When I'm designing for different figure shapes I tend to think along the following lines:
> 
> Apple - waist measurement is the same or larger than hips and waist is undefined.
> Pear - hips/lower hips are the largest measurement. Waist maybe undefined or larger than bust.
> ...



I guess I use those terms, though it's so difficult because like you said, people don't fit nice and neat into those categories. I know for myself, I have an ample chest, a profound ass, fat legs, yet I don't think my waist is that defined...where does that leave me? I have no idea.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

I remember reading about this somewhere... the article even had shapes to illustrate. 

But, you guys are right. I think those are general guidelines, not to be taken quite that literally, me thinks...

I still think I'm just round... sorta like a bilboquet


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 4, 2007)

i love this thread, I have to say that I have looked at myself in the past and seen just nasty arms and fat legs and a nice tire I got going on, but when I talk here or when I go to dances I feel good. I try and let that feeling wash over me to my "regular" days I've been dealing better and I think my acceptance issues are getting better... i guess i'm not envious really, just curious


----------



## William (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Sue

I wish that I had your height!!

William



TallFatSue said:


> I'm a dayglass. That's an hourglass, but much MUCH larger.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 28, 2007)

I see a lot of lovely ladies on here and sometimes I think, I wish I had her hair, I wish I had her booty, etc. etc. But I'm basically ok with my body. I'm not really sure what catagory I belong in. I've never measured my waist, or bust, etc. I find it very hard to describe what I look like. 

But anyway, my hubby loves every inch of my body and he has made me see that it's not the ugly thing that I used to think it was. I can't think of much else to say. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## bigplaidpants (Aug 28, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> ...my hubby loves every inch of my body and he has made me see that it's not the ugly thing that I used to think it was. I can't think of much else to say. LOL
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



I love to see these kind of posts. Thanks, Billie Jo.

bpp...a FA, daddy, hubby, etc.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 28, 2007)

i gotta chime in. im a tad envious of people who're proportioned evenly...i have sorta long legs, and kind of a big ass for such a thin guy, which i always thought was weird. i dont flip out about it, it just sorta bugs me.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 28, 2007)

i love my body, and i love seeing it get bigger. my current "omg i wish i was fat _____" is in my face. i am so jealous of ladies with cute chubby cheeks and chins peeking out.  one day...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2007)

I love my body but the times i wish i was more of an hourglass or pear is when shopping for clothes. I have a body that is hard to dress sometimes due to the lack of booty and protruding belly. If i didn't have issues with pants and tops looking weird on me, I'd embrace my shape a heck of a lot more!  I do envy you booty having girls. My husband calls my butt a "Hank Hill" butt


----------



## knottyknicky (Aug 28, 2007)

I feel really fortunate for my body shape...all my life, in my more insecure days anyways, I'd point out other fat people and ask my friends "God, is that what I look like?" And they'd always say "Nah, you're more proportioned than that"...and I never really knew what that meant until I started getting more into this and other Size Acceptance forums, and seeing all the different 'kinds' of BBW's out there...and in the end, I've still got a few little quirks I fantasize about changing (I'd go for a bit bigger boobs and maybe a bigger tush, and slimmer thighs) but all in all, I really love my body and I love my feminine hourglass figure...but I think I'd have come to that appreciation eventually, regardless of my body shape.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 28, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I love my body but the times i wish i was more of an hourglass or pear is when shopping for clothes. I have a body that is hard to dress sometimes due to the lack of booty and protruding belly. If i didn't have issues with pants and tops looking weird on me, I'd embrace my shape a heck of a lot more!  I do envy you booty having girls. My husband calls my butt a "Hank Hill" butt



Around these parts we call women who have Noasatal (No ass at all).  

Sometimes have a big booty can be tough too...especially when the back of your skirt rides up and people can see all your business...NOT cool.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't really wish I had anyone's body, but I envy anyone without red blotches all on their jawline. I also wish I had a bigger butt/thighs and a sliiiightly smaller stomach.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 28, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Around these parts we call women who have Noasatal (No ass at all).
> 
> Sometimes have a big booty can be tough too...especially when the back of your skirt rides up and people can see all your business...NOT cool.



Ohh I know all about the skirt sliding up in the back, but it's not cuz of my booty though I'm terribly lacking there!! It's because of the "shelf" above my booty that I've talked about on another board. LOL 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 28, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Ohh I know all about the skirt sliding up in the back, but it's not cuz of my booty though I'm terribly lacking there!! It's because of the "shelf" above my booty that I've talked about on another board. LOL
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



LOL -- I don't have a shelf, but I have a big booty...and sometimes, pants, skirts, etc. just don't do what you think they should...


----------



## Midori (Aug 28, 2007)

_What a great thread! I am ball shaped ... with stick legs ... and I am trying to learn to love it ... even though I am pretty disproportionate. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a great ass or some hips and bigger boobs but short of surgical intervention ... I seem to be stuck with my ball shape! ~laughs~ Of course being short doesn't help ... but I had an ex that called me His little butterball and I confess ... I did always love that!

&#9834;midori_


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2007)

Midori said:


> _What a great thread! I am ball shaped ... with stick legs ... and I am trying to learn to love it ... even though I am pretty disproportionate. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a great ass or some hips and bigger boobs but short of surgical intervention ... I seem to be stuck with my ball shape! ~laughs~ Of course being short doesn't help ... but I had an ex that called me His little butterball and I confess ... I did always love that!
> 
> &#9834;midori_



lol ball shaped, that sums me up too! lol i have really skinny legs for someone as fat as i am  i'm tall though


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Around these parts we call women who have Noasatal (No ass at all).
> 
> Sometimes have a big booty can be tough too...especially when the back of your skirt rides up and people can see all your business...NOT cool.



lol noasatal  I am sure all shapes have their clothing issues. I just feel so left out with all the cute shorter shirts out there and i always just KNOW that my belly wont work in it. I have learned to work with my shape but would love a cute fitted little jacket that other shapes get to wear  My mom has a great shape. She's very peary.


----------



## tattooU (Aug 29, 2007)

i've been thinking about this a lot lately. i'm an apple shape and it seems all my favorite styles of clothing are made for anything BUT an apple (high waisted pencil skirts, shirts with puffed shoulders, anything pin-up like!) There are many times when i get extremely frustrated with my appleness.....i really could care less about my weight! My biggest gripe currently is that (i've lost some lbs) with the goal of getting into certain clothing, but no matter what, you can't change your bodyshape and i'm "cursed" as an apple....at any weight. 

[bitchy rant]My boobs can't fit into anything, shorts make me look like a popcicle with my scrawny legs, i have chronic muffin top even when my pants are falling off my ass and my belly in general makes pant/jean/skirt buying very frustrating[/bitchy rant]

i have accepted myself as a "big girl" since i was a child. This whole bodyshape is going to take a lot longer :doh:


----------



## vermillion (Aug 29, 2007)

I think most women would like to change something about themselves...
And I think your right about having a shapely hourglass body....

but hey....rounds a shape too!



I would loose some of my massive belly....just so it's not bigger than my boobs.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Aug 29, 2007)

I am one of those girls who fits into invisible middle of the road people when it comes to fat. I have attended BBW dances in different areas and found that most guys were attracted to 400 lb plus. I always thought of myself as FAT but to most of the guys I was skinny. 

So then I am stuck .....do I change my body to please the fa's who want me bigger???

Do I sacrafice who I am to change my appearance so I can feel better??

I swear in one case I could have been jumping up and down nekkid in front of these men and i would have been an annoying fly in their way of the bigger picture across the way. To a few selected few I am looked at with the mental picture in their head of twice my size and growing. Somewhere in there I stop and think hey I am right here...yup look a little closer

I do know I would love to get bigger boobs and I would love to have butt implants and I also know I will be a surgeons worst nightmare.
I get from my friends "do you ever wish you were skinny?" You are so beautiful in the face you could have anyone you wanted.If only you were smaller.
My good friends now get the BBW thing and understand wow more and more guys are finally coming out of the closet and admitting they love bigger.
Yes some say they love THICK not FAT but when found in a position they like (love) FAT just to afraid to admit it.

I think Fat ,skinney and normal all have the same issues we are striving to fit into a society where there is no real right answers. There will never be the perfect body nor will we ever settle on what we think might be perfect.

I know for myself even if I had it all I would be thinking "what if???"

LOL I say this all as I am applying color to my hair and processing.............I am so vain.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 29, 2007)

I totally have body envy I must say. I hate to admit it. I feel like my boobs are not big enough and my ass and thighs are not big enough. 

I guess when you hear over and over as well as see how men gravitate toward women with these impressive body parts, as a woman that wants to attract men I want what they seek.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 29, 2007)

I envy people who have a smooth upper torso. I hate the roll under my breasts, it ruins the look of most of the clothes I try on making it almost impossible to shop online cause I never know how a particular shirt will look. And of course as I get older gravity takes over  
Ruth


----------



## bigplaidpants (Aug 29, 2007)

I do think body envy resembles the same thing that went on with Coke II. Everyone thought they *might* want something else. But, then they wanted the real thing. 

Here's to bodies that look real, natural, stretch marks, hair, odd proportion, and all. Cheers.



chunkeymonkey said:


> I am one of those girls who fits into invisible middle of the road people when it comes to fat. I have attended BBW dances in different areas and found that most guys were attracted to 400 lb plus. I always thought of myself as FAT but to most of the guys I was skinny.
> 
> So then I am stuck .....do I change my body to please the fa's who want me bigger???
> 
> ...



I don't want to divert this thread, but I wanted to respond to you chunky. I always appreciate your kind of post b/c, while I'm always a bit embarrassed and self-conscious to objecify my best friend and wife too much, she experiences similar things. And, I'm conscious of it as a Dimmer. She's mid-sized. She's definitely fat - I love/lust that bout her. She's petite, yet parts of her are very fat, luscious, smooshy, and jiggly. For me, overall size and fat don't always equal the same thing. One thing that continues to fascinate me as a FA is how unique, individual, alluring, and attractive BBW's each are in their own body. Magnolia is fatter than some folk bigger, and even heavier than her, because of build. But, they many not have her proportion, curve, and shape as a fat girl. I've accepted that part of being a FA, for me, is the fantasy of more. Yet, while size is part of the fantasy, I am also continually astounded by how each BBW's shape, proportion, and unique "way of being fat" in reality simply electrifies the whole fat-erotic thing for me. 

I understand body envy. I'm not bashing it at all. I love the idea of different, bigger, or bigger here, there, etc. But, I'm a FA who also experiences how there is soo much more. In other words, while I always fantasize about more, I often find more in the unexpected. Fat is where it's at, but in reality, I think, size isn't always everything.

This is my fat little utopia....admiration to all of you.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Aug 29, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> I do think body envy resembles the same thing that went on with Coke II. Everyone thought they *might* want something else. But, then they wanted the real thing.
> 
> Here's to bodies that look real, natural, stretch marks, hair, odd proportion, and all. Cheers.
> 
> ...



Totally understand the fat utopia all to well its my happy place:wubu: . 
I did this experiment one day. I took a picture of me naked with no make up , hair was not done just natural. I took a picture after I had done my hair and my make up and I compared the pictures.
Now what I found , I was much more gravitated to the sexy look all done up. I no longer saw the fat rolls or stretch marks or looked at how fat I was but I saw me .....the ME I love or at least want to love for all that I am.
I guess I get stuck in that mental fight of peer presure and societies perfect body and the body I love and have.

Now I am onto the hilites......yup still vain.....next comes the brazilian wax.:blush:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 29, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Totally understand the fat utopia all to well its my happy place:wubu: .
> I did this experiment one day. I took a picture of me naked with no make up , hair was not done just natural. I took a picture after I had done my hair and my make up and I compared the pictures.
> Now what I found , I was much more gravitated to the sexy look all done up. I no longer saw the fat rolls or stretch marks or looked at how fat I was but I saw me .....the ME I love or at least want to love for all that I am.
> I guess I get stuck in that mental fight of peer presure and societies perfect body and the body I love and have.
> ...



*perk* Brazilian wax? Go get one! I promise you will thank yourself! I have it done once a month and love the results...

Anyway, I think all women have a sort of body envy -- whether it's our hair, nails, nose, eyes, hips, baby toe, etc...and I think it's just pure human naturee to want that which you cannot have. 

Personally, I wish I was taller on occasion -- would make buying pants, skirts and boots ALOT easier in my eyes, and with a little less booty so I wouldn't have all of my girlie parts hanging out.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 29, 2007)

Funny... I had always envied women with big butts and big breasts because I was told so often that I had neither. And that I was too firm, not soft and squishy enough, not feminine enough, not flabby enough, too strong, too muscular, too apple shaped, too broad shouldered. 

But what does my Dear Sweetie like the most about my body? My big butt and big breasts. ROFL! I guess hearing it from somebody whose opinion I really value did quite a bit to do away with the body envy. I still really can't see what he sees, but I take his word for it that it's there. 

Tracy


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Aug 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> *perk* Brazilian wax? Go get one! I promise you will thank yourself! I have it done once a month and love the results...
> 
> Anyway, I think all women have a sort of body envy -- whether it's our hair, nails, nose, eyes, hips, baby toe, etc...and I think it's just pure human naturee to want that which you cannot have.
> 
> Personally, I wish I was taller on occasion -- would make buying pants, skirts and boots ALOT easier in my eyes, and with a little less booty so I wouldn't have all of my girlie parts hanging out.



I am such a girlie girl and I love my brazilian wax...... its the best pleasure with pain you can get......hehe give me a reason to enjoy myself a little ok or a lot  then i sit on the deck with a margarta and paint my toes and fingers feeling my ever so soft legs after being waxed. We should have a body envy party Damn it !!!!!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 29, 2007)

This is a great thread.

I have different types of body envy at different times, based upon what is impacting me negatively at the time. Like bigsexy920 said, I want a bigger butt, hips, and breasts when I am at a BBW event and see the men going for those body types. When I have to squeeze into a chair or airplane seat, I want a smaller butt and hips. When I search and search for a strapless bra in my size and can't find one, I want to be smaller on the top. ...

When nothing in particular is bugging me, I'm okay with my body. I've seen better, and I've seen worse.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> *perk* Brazilian wax? Go get one! I promise you will thank yourself! I have it done once a month and love the results...
> 
> Anyway, I think all women have a sort of body envy -- whether it's our hair, nails, nose, eyes, hips, baby toe, etc...and I think it's just pure human naturee to want that which you cannot have.
> 
> Personally, I wish I was taller on occasion -- would make buying pants, skirts and boots ALOT easier in my eyes, and with a little less booty so I wouldn't have all of my girlie parts hanging out.




I wanna get a brazilian wax but just haven't been able to work up the courage to actually do it... Need to find a fat friendly waxer I guess


----------



## Amarintha (Sep 1, 2007)

well I'm all tummy. i have barely b-cups and not much ass or hips. i just wish i had a little bit more boobs to show off, otherwise im happy with the way i am


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I wanna get a brazilian wax but just haven't been able to work up the courage to actually do it... Need to find a fat friendly waxer I guess



Come on over I do brazilian waxing........


----------



## TattooedDi (Sep 3, 2007)

This is really a great thread. 
While I am still new to accepting myself, my size , my weight, very very new...and still feel very negative about myself just about everyday. Hopefully one day I will be like the wonderful women (and men) that come here (the forums and chat) and feel comfortable and happy in their own skin.

As for what I envy...gah I don't know where to begin... yes I know here its probably bad to say but I'd love to loose some of my fatness of my large stomach especially the large roll that hangs right below the bellybutton, or in my case belly hole.  

If I could however turn that part of me around, I would actually have an ass, not what the women on my mothers side of the family call the whomp... for someone as large as I am, I have no real ass to speak of.. not like a nice round butt cheeks, but just flat... I would like to have bigger boobs.. or at least not to have my boobs pale in comparison to my belly...

And .. I can't even figure out what my shape is. Ive been asked recently if I was a pear... no. I don't think so.. I think or at least Ive been told that Im fairly proportionate, which is a good thing... I would love to have just a bit bigger in the boobs and a bit less in the middle.
Im always envious of big women that have slender faces, or at least no double (triple) chin, and pretty necks and arms that didn't have what I call (bingo flab- nothing against bingo.. but Im just reminded of the old ladies that raise their bingo cards and have a snack sized baggie of flesh waving along with them)...OH and the chicken cultet that I have hanging over the side of my bra when I put it on.. God I hate that, Im constantly thinking if I can pull that over some and make it reach the cup maybe it will make my boobs look bigger (sometimes it works).

All in all.. for all the bitching and whining Im doing here, I have to say my husband loves everything about me...he tells me all the time.. even as he touches my stomach (which sadly I cringe on the inside) ...all the parts of me that I hate, he loves , every inch of me he says. Im his dream girl, and he loves me the way I am. ( I haven't changed much since we've met 11 years ago- except Ive lost a few pounds recently) He's loved me at my heaviest, and he promises to love me if I continue losing weight (Im not dieting anymore,its to much of a heartbreak).. but.. yes I to am vain. I'll dye my hair, and occasionally get my nails done, I primp and fuss and spend entirely to much time doing my makeup and hair. Even like today. 
I got all dressed up..with no place to go. 
Funny thing.. I got my camera out and took my picture, which will probably never see the light of day since I just HATE my pictures being taken...maybe it will who knows.. 

Hopefully soon I'll be comfortable with my self, with my size. 

I have a long way to go...but its a journey that Im willing to take.:batting:


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 3, 2007)

I used to have terrible body envy- for women with everything different than me. I used to have nice legs and slightly better arms, and all I did was curse my belly and lack of butt. Now I am at peace with my belly, but my legs and arms have gone south. Sometimes I still can't help but be envious of a beautiful woman, but I know not to take what I have right now for granted. I have looked back and kicked myself so many times for not appreciating my body. I changed my attitude and now I am thankful every day for what I have and I expect to find a man who will appreciate it too


----------



## Aireman (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't see many men posting for what they'd like to change about them selfs! Maybe as a whole we don't think about it as much. I'm far from what most women think of as a BHM (only weigh 225). But I don't _go_ for WG cause I gain mostly upper body. If most my weight went to the belly instead of my back and shoulders I think I'd probably be more relaxed about what I eat!:blink:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 6, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Come on over I do brazilian waxing........



And I only have to travel to the hotter side of hell to get it done.


----------



## heatherpotter (Sep 6, 2007)

I think for the most part I'm okay with my body. Sure, I'd love to be a little taller, and I wish my upper arms weren't so massive, but it could be worse. The one thing I do envy on other women is really nice eyebrows, as strange as that sounds.


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 7, 2007)

TattooedDi said:


> This is really a great thread.
> While I am still new to accepting myself, my size , my weight, very very new...and still feel very negative about myself just about everyday. Hopefully one day I will be like the wonderful women (and men) that come here (the forums and chat) and feel comfortable and happy in their own skin.
> 
> As for what I envy...gah I don't know where to begin... yes I know here its probably bad to say but I'd love to loose some of my fatness of my large stomach especially the large roll that hangs right below the bellybutton, or in my case belly hole.
> ...



*I can so much relate to what you are saying. It's like me talking about myself before I met my husband. Almost exactly to the word girl!! Even when he and I first got together I still had that image of myself. 

I think I wrote it in here already, but what started changing that was him saying, "if you can't look in the mirror and see what I see, how can you believe that I truely love you, because I love every beautiful part of you." Or something to that effect anyway. 

And that is the day I opened my eyes and started truely loving myself. I've also said that being here has helped me also. So stick around and maybe you'll start to believe in yourself more.*

*Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 7, 2007)

My body envy has changed/morphed over the years just as I have changed. In my teenage years, I used to want to be skinny. When I lost weight, I wanted to be curvy. Now there are just select parts of my body that I would change. There are times when I wish for bigger boobs and hips, but above all else I envy all women who have size 10 feet or smaller. I guess I have foot envy.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 7, 2007)

If I was eight inches taller I'd probably be the height I feel I'm *entitled* to be. And I wish I had better legs. 

Thing is I've always noticed that some women are incredibly sexy no matter what they look like... I mean people with dramatically different body types are drop-dead gorgeous. I think that kind of awareness has skewed what I'd like to look like, so sometimes I'd love to have a huge chest and sometimes a huge bum or sometimes be skinnier n' Kate Moss. I'm a bit of an all-round envier really.


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I totally have body envy I must say. I hate to admit it. I feel like my boobs are not big enough and my ass and thighs are not big enough.
> 
> I guess when you hear over and over as well as see how men gravitate toward women with these impressive body parts, as a woman that wants to attract men I want what they seek.



Very well said. Very well said.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 8, 2007)

This is actually an interesting thread and somewhat apropo for me at this moment. In one of my classes we were discussing the fact that humans alway seem to want what they can't have. But the funny thing is that as soon as we get it (if that's possible) we don't want it anymore.

Literature is full of examples of this (the two that come to mind are from _Brave New World_ and _The Picture of Dorian Gray_), but this particular thread is not exactly the place to expound upon it.

...god i'm a dork.


----------

